# Squatting embassies?



## finn (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't think anyone's tried it in the states, but has anyone anywhere tried this? I'd imagine that as it is federal property of another country, it cannot be legally squatted, and it being a building of some importance to another country, squatting it could be construed as an international incident...

Just so you know, I am wondering about this, but I don't plan on trying this at all.


----------



## wartomods (Apr 7, 2009)

well yes, but i think it is impossible to squat a proper in function embassy, it could be possible i dont know, but i think if an embassy building gets abandoned it isnt anymore other country land


----------



## finn (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, yes... I meant an abandoned embassy... I didn't mention anything about phrogging...


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Apr 8, 2009)

it sounds like a bad idea to me. any good squatter wants to stay well below the radar of anyone. why even consider an embassy when there are literally 100's of squattable places in most cities or towns.


----------



## finn (Apr 8, 2009)

RideMoreTrains said:


> it sounds like a bad idea to me. any good squatter wants to stay well below the radar of anyone. why even consider an embassy when there are literally 100's of squattable places in most cities or towns.



Because it is ridiculously posh and carries a lot of boasting rights.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Apr 8, 2009)

Simply because the question intrigues me, I contacted an old buddy still in the Beltway. He told me both the host nation and the nation which abandonded the embassy are well within their legal rights to shoot to kill. With that said, he did say that being that many third world countries are born and die yearly due to coups, an embassy with no country shifts under UN mandate. In theory, one could expatriate from one's own country and declare sovereignty through the Hague.

Call me if you need a Secretary of State or Commissioner of Railroads!


----------



## finn (Apr 9, 2009)

Haha, well I told my friend about what you'd written and I was told: "Damn, I don't want to get shot..." so I don't think it's happening now. Oh well.


----------

